# The "Best" Energy Bar



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

So what are you endurance and racer types eating for energy bars? I want to know which ones give the best, sustainable energy. What kind of macro balance are you looking for?


----------



## sandaz (Mar 22, 2012)

Winners. They taste good and are high in carbs.


----------



## sandaz (Mar 22, 2012)

Ive been told that a 1:2 mix of fructose to glucose is the best ratio for carbs. You can absorb around 90g of carbs per hour that way, as they use different absorbtion pathways.


----------



## djandyszontagh (Apr 4, 2007)

I like the the Met-Rx Big 100. Great for the gym too. I dont have a lot of body fat so i can get away with eating high calorie protein bars. 

32 Grams of Protein 
Calories 410
Carbs 41 grams


----------



## jafstl38 (Mar 20, 2011)

Clif bars rock, tons of flavors and tastes like candy!


----------



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Met rx


----------



## rappid (Apr 19, 2004)

clif bars and mule bars


----------



## tboned (Jan 11, 2008)

I am confused why energy bars and drinks tout their protein count. The protein in the bars and drinks is typically soy or whey protein which does not help with muscle development. 

What am I missing?


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Whey protein doesnt help muscle development? Did I miss something?


----------



## tboned (Jan 11, 2008)

I read this on Wikipedia:

Benefits for muscle building

Research indicates that the use of supplementary whey or soy protein combined with resistance training offers minimal benefit over no protein supplementation. The authors of this research concluded that "young adults who supplement with protein during a structured resistance training program experience minimal beneficial effects in lean tissue mass and strength."[14] Another study of elderly men found supplementation with whey protein before and after exercise not to have any significant effect on skeletal muscle hypertrophy compared to placebo.[15] The timing of protein supplement ingestion may not have any significant effects on strength, power, or body-composition.[16]


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

You better tell the supplement industry.


----------



## tboned (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah I was just looking for more insight as I am confused.

I see whey and soy protein as good supplements for animal protein for people who are vegetarians but I haven't seen them as good supplements for increasing muscle development.

BTW, I made my own energy bars last weekend using granola,cranberries,almonds,honey and peanut butter and chilled them to harden. They turned out great and I look forward to expermenting more. I'm looking to add supplements which is what got me wondering about these protein additives and how they aide muscle development.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

Homemade Energy Bars

Vegan Superfood Energy Bars

Dont let the URL or vegan recipes scare you, since I doubt you're wanting any meat in your energy bars.

Both of these are relatively easy recipes to make and work really well. The first recipe seemed like a better recovery bar or it just took a while to digest in my system, but the 2nd recipe makes me feel like superman.

These bars also feature hemp protein so no argument on soy vs whey protein.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*I bounced this off a good friend of mine*

I consider him an expert at nutrition and fitness. John Stone of John Stone Fitness - Fat Loss, Muscle Building, Body Transformation and Inspiration 
Here is what he had to say:
Seems the quote from Wiki was missing something, it basically contradicts itself.
"The effects of whey protein supplementation on muscle growth in response to resistance training are debatable. One study demonstrated some increase in lean body mass and strength in men supplementing whey protein vs. no supplementation[14] , while another study found greater increases in strength in a group supplementing whey compared to another group supplementing casein, which could be evidence of whey protein's superior amino acid profile [15] . However, other research exists that show little to no benefit of whey protein supplementation. The authors of one study concluded that "young adults who supplement with protein during a structured resistance training program experience minimal beneficial effects in lean tissue mass and strength,"[16], although it did not control for other sources of protein in the participant's diets. Another study of elderly men found supplementation with whey protein before and after exercise not to have any significant effect on skeletal muscle hypertrophy compared to placebo.[17] The timing of protein supplement ingestion may not have any significant effects on strength, power, or body-composition.[18]"

The wiki article cites just two studies, and they contradict each other.

Look, protein is required to build muscle--that is a fact. Protein powders are just one of many ways to add protein intake immediately following training (or as a convenience at other times of the day). Protein powders are not magic; one could build muscle without ever using a protein powder.


----------



## Sh4wn (Dec 3, 2011)

ORGANIC FOOD BAR

I found these while looking for bars with better ingredients and less saturated fat.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

I have been liking the Pro Bars. Double Chocolate is very palatable.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Bonk breakers - pb&j!


----------



## kwikshift (Apr 4, 2012)

I like hammer nutrition stuff, it's what I use.


----------



## lellosnow (Apr 5, 2012)

honey bagel yum yum


----------



## lellosnow (Apr 5, 2012)

and pbj


----------



## Terrytibbs (Apr 8, 2012)

Not tested a huge range out but I did notice a difference after having a Torq bar midway through a ride. Helped a lot. The flavours are really nice too with a good texture.

But I can''t say if they're better than others, think I've only had a High5 bar before but didn't notice a difference after eating that.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

jafstl38 said:


> Clif bars rock, tons of flavors and tastes like candy!


Second this.


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

lellosnow said:


> and pbj


+1 on the pbj


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

Ive stopped eating the Cliff Bars until I find out more about really how much arsenic is in organic brown rice syrup

Now, I just have a snickers.


----------



## ltk1144 (Dec 16, 2011)

I quit Clif bars because they dont taste too good, I still use their gels but my favorite bar is Vanilla crisp or cookies n cream powerbars, they taste amazing and I try to get the least fat possible as it will make you feel kinda sick


----------



## A-SpecUA6 (Apr 10, 2012)

I like cliff bars!!


----------



## ourkidney (Apr 14, 2012)

Clif bars


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Peanut butter and jelly on whole grain bread...

or peanut butter and bacon on toast! (thanks, Nat!)


----------



## pcoady (Feb 23, 2007)

Tram bars are great, but hard to find. 

I got a copy of velo press feed zone. Rice cake recipes in there at good.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

Me too, I cut out Cliff Gels also...


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I have been consuming Bonk Breakers lately. I am no expert, but they are yummy and satisfy your hunger quickly.


----------



## mtboz (Feb 10, 2010)

Pro Bar buddy gave me, i'm hooked.


----------



## Jon_F (Nov 11, 2007)

Cliff bars and powerbars for me.


----------



## Vesrah (Jul 8, 2011)

Normally Clif Bars. If I'm using a bar as a meal replacement then it's a Powerbar in Brownie flavor because they are the lowest carb one I've come across in casual looking.


----------



## sicboy541 (Feb 2, 2011)

Any of the Hammer bars. They each contain different levels of protein, etc. so I use them based on the type of ride/race I'm doing. I've found great benefits with them and they actually taste good, something I personally can't say for Cliffbars.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Blueberry, white chocolate macadamia nut, and chunky pb Clif bars have traditionally been my favorite. However, I tried a vanilla crisp powerbar today and I really liked it. I'll probably alternate between the set of those so I don't get burned out on a specific flavor.


----------



## wolfmansbro (May 25, 2004)

Tram bars Rock!


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

Clif Builders bars, Clif Mojo Bars, Pro Bars, and Stinger Waffles. /thread


----------



## mtboz (Feb 10, 2010)

Trader Joes has some Waffle cookies that are very much like Stinger Waffles. Cheaper than Stinger Waffles and just as nummie how ever contain less honey.


----------



## CoraDoore (May 4, 2012)

craigstr said:


> You better tell the supplement industry.


The supplement industry over exaggerates everything. The body is only going to use what it needs and nothing more. Simple as that.


----------



## CoraDoore (May 4, 2012)

Oh...and I love the marathon bars - but probably more for the taste but have a good combo of protien / fat / carbs.


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

Powerbars
Larabars
Fig Newtons
Target fruit bars
hermits
dried fruit
chocolate pudding
sesame sticks
etc...


----------



## chrisgardner73 (Oct 12, 2008)

Allen's Rice Cakes from The Feed Zone Cookbook are really good, and easy to make! :thumbsup:

Learn to make Allen Lim's famous rice cakes


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

Everybody is a little different. Most of the food I've ever eaten before or during a ride has sat well with my stomach. In other words it doesn't make me feel sick. Anything with a decent amount of carbs works well for me. The key word in that last sentence is "me". What works for me may not work as well for you. I hate the original PowerBars because to me they just aren't as palatble as some other products. What I use the most is CliffBars. They taste good and I can get them for a good price. The best thing I can do on a sustained ride is stay hydrated and not wait until I feel hungry to consume energy foods. Those are the two most important things for me. You should just experiment.

As far as protein building muscle I really don't know how well it works for me. What I do know is that as far as recovery goes I can tell if haven't consumed some form of protein after a hard ride the next day. My muscles seem to just not want to work as well.


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

I pack dried fruits. Dates, figs, craisins mixed with semi sweet chocolate chips and shelled pistachios seem to work pretty good and sometimes a banana if I have room. The salty pistachios balance out the sweet from the fruits and you probably need the salt at that point anyhow. Not going to give you long term energy but you can space things out for a quick clean burn and avoid the bonk.


----------



## sicboy541 (Feb 2, 2011)

chrisgardner73 said:


> Allen's Rice Cakes from The Feed Zone Cookbook are really good, and easy to make! :thumbsup:
> 
> Learn to make Allen Lim's famous rice cakes


A buddy made these for our ride last weekend and they're great. Easy on the stomach and definitely provided good sustained energy for hard efforts. Just another alternative/substitution to energy bars and gels.


----------



## troyer2112 (Mar 31, 2008)

PRO BARS old school PB&J, KoKa MoKa.........Like a whole meal!!!


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

Rice pudding with coconut milk


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

I buy clif bars if I'm purchasing something.

Most times I smear banana and organic peanut butter on a whole grain tortilla and wrap it up, stick it in a sammich bag. All the energy you need all right there, and cheap.


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

Rice pudding w/ coconut milk, 
and soak up the juices with banana & PB stuffed whole grain tortilla!:thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy_E (Sep 30, 2011)

LARA bar. You can make them yourself pretty cheaply.


----------



## RachEden (May 9, 2011)

Kate's Stash Bar. Perfect balance of food to keep me from bonking post hard rides.


----------



## iceman15951 (Jul 20, 2011)

I use GU Energy Gels, much lighter on the stomach than an energy bar yet still gives a good pick me up mid way through your ride. 100 calories, 1g fat. Only problem is it can be hard to find flavors that don't have added Caffine.


----------



## bigideas (Apr 11, 2012)

My go to are Clifs Builder Bars. The Chocolate and Peanut Butter flavors are good. Target usually has them priced the cheapest of the brick and mortars.


----------

